# Telemann



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

Bas said:


> For the feast of Ephiphany today:
> 
> Johann Sebastian Bach - 6th cantata of the Weinachtsoratorium
> Dorothea Roschman [soprano], Andreass Scholl [counter tenor singing alto parts], Werner Güra [tenor], Klaus Häger [bass], RIAS-Kammerchor, Akademie für Alte Musik, René Jacobs [dir.], on Harmonia Mundi
> ...


----------

